# PMR 1-BI vs Stuart 10H



## Tin Falcon (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys:
   At the rough and tumble show I was eying a Stuart  10H casting kit. The kit goes for $145 . A pre-machined one is over $600 so I am thinking if I take my time and do a nice job machining and painting that is a pretty good investment . Not that I am in this for monitary returns or plan to sell it. Then I started making some comparisons to PMR products The pmr 1 is almost twice the size over all.12" vs 6" And about $ 35 less. Most of my engines are on the small size a 12" engine may be a bit big to fit in with the rest . As far as available Equipment I have a Import 7 x 10 lathe a 9" South bend lathe an Atlas7" shaper  and a Seig Mini mill. Both projects would like require special taps odd # US taps for the PMR and BSA for the stuart. I like the looks for the Stuart and It has name recognition should I decide to sell it some day. The PMR is American made and not available as a mechanics kit.  So if someone want one pre -machined they have to buy it from a HSM. I am also toying with the idea of a companion dynamo. 
So  laid out a bunch of pros and cons any thought from someone who has built these engines. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 1, 2007)

So no advice ? I bought the 10-H talked to several folks at the Iron Fever show hard to go wrong with a Stuart kit. Good quality good customer service. Old established company. 
Tin


----------

